# Olowokandi vs. Rasho and that big question



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

let's have it out...i want everyone's predictions on who's the better player, which will fit in better with his new team, and since everybody else is talking about it...i may as well throw this out there to hear just what wolves fans think: what are the top 5 teams in the west after this off-season?

my picks go a little something like this:
Rasho has proven to be the better player as of late, but Kandi has been injured and stuck on the Clippers(which speaks for itself). I see both of them fitting in well with their new teams, but Kandi getting tons better working out with mchale and kg everyday. so i think Kandi has the chance to turn into an all-star center in the west in the future if it all works out for the best. it will be interesting to see how nesterovic will play with duncan, but i don't see him getting that much better than with KG. 

as for my top picks in the west...a lil' biased but so what.
SPURS- they are the defending champs...champs til someone defeats them...no questions asked
WOLVES- i love what they did this off-season and really like their chances. improved every position in the starting five. i'd hate to see if this actually didn't work out for the woofies <knock on wood>
MAVS- with the addition of jamison, they improved an already potent offense, but minus van exel, it will be much of the same but with more of an affect in the post game. when it rains...it pours.
LAKERS- yes, i am a laker-hater. with their additions and even with kobe possibly standing trial, they will still be an excellent team regardless...i question their willing to co-exist the most out of all the off-season moves. too many egos.
KINGS- lost a solid player in hedo, but gained brad miller to help vlade/webber in the post. if this team stays healty, look out. not much has changed since they were predicted by most publications to win the nba title last season


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

On the offensive end, I think that the Kandiman and Rasho are about equal, but on D, Olowokandi is a far greater defender in all aspects. I bet he is more intimidating too with his long arms.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I think that Olawokandi will give us one thing the wolves have been lacking for a long time. We need someone who gets to the line. Last year in 36 games, Kandi shot 105 free throws to Rashos 95 free throws in 77 games.
They both shot a pathetic percentage though (about 65%)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>oblivion</b>!
> I think that Olawokandi will give us one thing the wolves have been lacking for a long time. We need someone who gets to the line. Last year in 36 games, Kandi shot 105 free throws to Rashos 95 free throws in 77 games.
> They both shot a pathetic percentage though (about 65%)


Which means he took in a bunch of fouls and that should benefit KG and allow him to work more freely too.

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> On the offensive end, I think that the Kandiman and Rasho are about equal, but on D, Olowokandi is a far greater defender in all aspects. I bet he is more intimidating too with his long arms.



While I think this was a small move up for them, I just have to say that Rasho is better than Olowkandi on offense, Olowakandi shoots a god awful 43% for his FG% which for a center is asstastic. He is a better rebounder and defender, who has a bigger body. I think his size alone will allow KG to go out and really shutdown some of the leagues scoring SG, and SF.

Allowing KG to be a wing player coupled with Latrell spreewell who, for his stupid off season behavior is actually quite the team player and help defender means this team is going to have a more potent defense than a lot of people realize.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

rasho is the better offensive player, but kandi is the better defensive player. defense wins championships!!!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> it will be interesting to see how nesterovic will play with duncan, but i don't see him getting that much better than with KG.


Rasho didn't like Kg that much and he actually hated Wally- they could get along better on court. imo it's best for him and wolves he is gone. Rashos defence is nothing special untill he has to play zone defence- (he was learning it from pro-coaches since he was 9 or 10) and then he can be very useful... but I haven't seen much of a zone defence in nba so that doesnt count .  
Kandi is better at man-to-man defence and is better rebounder than Rasho and with KG's assists i believe he will improve his fg% as well. And he has to proove someday that he was worthy of no.1 pick!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yea, i dont think rasho liked it here, but how will he like it in san antonio? duncan has been used to being with robinson his whole career, duncan will start getting frustrated with rasho just like kg did.
kandi will never prove that he shouldve been a number 1 pick, a number one pick would be a super star! he will be a role player for most of his career. he will be better than last year now that he plays with a more unselfish pf.
the twolves should also lead the league in rebounding this next season!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> yea, i dont think rasho liked it here, but how will he like it in san antonio? duncan has been used to being with robinson his whole career, duncan will start getting frustrated with rasho just like kg did.
> kandi will never prove that he shouldve been a number 1 pick, a number one pick would be a super star! he will be a role player for most of his career. he will be better than last year now that he plays with a more unselfish pf.
> the twolves should also lead the league in rebounding this next season!!!


There have been alot of busts as number #1 picks, it's not fair to put that type of faith in him.

-Petey


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> There have been alot of busts as number #1 picks, it's not fair to put that type of faith in him.
> ...


What kind of faith? Didn't sheefo state that he expects Olo to be a role player the rest of his career?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Maybe I should have used the word expectation, he also noted how the Wolves would lead the NBA in rebounds this year...

Last season the Wolves were 7th in rebounds. Kandi did average 2.5 more rebounds then Rasho, but will moving KG back to PG for all 82 games, and having a shorter rebounder in Wally or Spree (then whomever was their pf when KG was at sf) help rebounding numbers?

That is high expectations on Kandi.

-Petey


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

*Kandi vs. Rasho*

Kandi has a Back-To-The-Basket game whereas Rasho is a Face-Up jump shooter, from what I've seen of them.

Out of the two, I would think Kandi compliments K.G. better on both ends of the court. I think Kandi will perform better eventually with the T-Wolves. Who better to motivate him than K.G.? Who better to 'school' him on How To Play In The Low Post than Kevin McHale?

Rasho will do better perhaps in S.A. also. I think they both went to places that will utilize them well. But I think Kandi has the edge overall in ability.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

kandi is going to be a role player for most of his career, the wolves dont need him to score a lot. but i defenetly think he will average 10 boards this next year, kg will average 13


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

to be blunt and straightforward, the wolves will be a top 3 rebounding team in the league. moving kg to power forward should only increase his rebounds. we all know kandi is a better rebounder than rasho and is more physical. so i agree with sheef about him getting 10+ boards. when the wolves resign trent to add that beef to the bench, they will have mad-dog, trent, and johnson coming off the bench to replace any losses they may have had when they started kg at small forward. i don't understand you saying KG moved to power forward when he started there more than half the year. the lineup for the last three months of the season was rasho, kg, wally, peeler, and hudson. joe smith is not a huge loss and i am glad we got rid of him. he might as well have been sittin the bench the whole year. loren woods? him leaving was a gain for us. why waste our time with that head-case? i can only see the wolves doing that much better. spree is a not a bad rebounder for a 2-guard and cassell will actually get a few here and there. i don't see any loss here for the woofies...only gain. if you can't see that, you must be blind.


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

im just glad hes on another team


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

well you guys gonna need help. rasho hasnt been able to guard shaq in the playoffs, but who can? now th job is given to olowakandi, let's see if hes gonna be an all-star now that hes out of the cursed franchise


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kandi Blows.


----------

